# Young family thinking of a move to Dubai



## loobylou (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

We're keen to live abroad for a few years and are thinking of moving to Dubai. My husband works in Telecoms. I currently work part-time in the UK as a Commercial Manager in IT as we have a one year old baby. Can anyone offer any advice as to how easy/difficult it is to get part-time work in Dubai and good childcare? Also any advice generally on how Dubai is for babies would be very welcome!

Thanks

Looby


----------

